# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  -- الفرق بين " القعود" و "الجلوس" --

## منال بنت سامي عيسى

*القعود والجلوس*

*قد يعتقد البعض أن ( القعود , والجلوس ) كلمتان مترادفتان تحملان معنىً واحد من غير فرق ولكن في الحقيقة أن في ( قعد ) معنى ليس في ( جلس )
نقول : قام ثم قعد و نقول أخذت الشرطة المقيم والمقعد , وقعدت المرأة عن الحيض
ونقول أيضاً كان مضطجعا فجلس ..
فأصل الجلوس لغة : الارتفاع في الشيء وهو يُطلق في حالة الانتقال من السفل إلى العلو .. والقعود هو الانتقال من العلو إلى الأسفل
وليتضح القول أكثر لاحظ هذه الأمثلة :
يُقال لمن هو نائم أو ساجد (( اجلس )) ... ويقال لمن هو قائم (( أقعد ))...
آية :
(( فاذكروا الله قياما وقعودا وعلى جنوبكم ))
حديث :
عن عبدالرحمن بن أبي بكرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ألا أنبئكم بأكبر الكبائر ( ثلاثاً ) قالوا : بلى يا رسول الله قال الشرك بالله , وعقوق الوالدين , ( وكان متكئاً فجلس ) فقال : ألا وقول الزور فما زال يكررها حتى قلنا باليته سكت .
فمن ملائمة المقال للمقام أن تختار اللفظة الصحيحة بين القعود والجلوس ليستقيم المعنى الذي تريد أن تصل به لمن يسمعك فلا تقل لمن هو نائم أو ساجد .. اقعد ..
ولا تقل لمن هو قائم اجلس ... فالقعود يقابله القيام
وهناك فرق آخر بينهما إذ أن القعود يكون للمدة الأطول .. بخلاف الجلوس لذلك نقول قواعد البيت .. ولا نقول جوالسه .. قال تعالى : ( وإذ يرفع إبراهيم القواعد من البيت ... ))
ومن هنا نقول للمرأة الكبيرة في السن قاعد وجمعها قواعد .. قال تعالى : (( والقواعد من النساء اللاتي لا يرجون نكاحا))
ومن هنا يُقال : جليس الملك .. ولا يُقال قعيده , إذ أن من حسن أدب الجليس عدم المكث طويلا مراعاة وتقديرا
قال تعالى (( وإذا قيل لكم تفسحوا في المجالس فأفسحوا )) ولم يقل المقاعد ..*

*خلاصة :*

*مما تقدم تبين إن الفرق بين الجلوس والقعود فروقا تتلخص في أن الجلوس انتقال من الأسفل للأعلى , وأن القعود من العلو للأسفل .
وأن القعود يدل على المدة الأطول , بخلاف الجلوس حيث يدل على سرعة التحول والتغير .*
المراجع : 
معجم مقاييس اللغة لابن فارس
مختار الصحاح للرازي
الفروق اللغوية وأثرها في تفسير القران : محمد الشايع

منقول*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاك الله خيرا ، سؤال استفهامي _ ابتسامة _ :
هناك :
الأمة الفقيرة 
الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله 
الأمة الفقيرة إلى ربها 
هل الكل واحد ؟ للتأكد فقط لا غير !؟

----------


## منال بنت سامي عيسى

> جزاك الله خيرا ، سؤال استفهامي _ ابتسامة _ :
> هناك :
> الأمة الفقيرة 
> الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله 
> الأمة الفقيرة إلى ربها 
> هل الكل واحد ؟ للتأكد فقط لا غير !؟


(ابتســـــامة)
الأولَى مُطلقة: يعني فيها كل أنواع الافتقار. 
الثّانية: مفتقرةٌ إلى اللهِ الإلهِ المَعبُودِ، وقد عُدتُ للـ "الدّاء والدّواء"؛ فكانَ التّعبّدُ هوَ: الحبّ معَ الخضوعِ والذّلّ للمحبوب... وأنا مفتقرةٌ روحِي لكلّ هذهِ المعانِي.
والثّالثة: خصّصتِ الرّبّ فإنّي مفتقرةٌ إلى أفعالِهِ الرّحيمةِ بِي الشّديدةِ على من عادَى دينَهُ وأتباعِهِ.

هذا ما راقَ لِيَ أن أُجيبَكُم بِهِ، ويبقَى المعنَى في بطنِ الشّاعرِ، والتّقويمُ عليهِ (ابتسامة).

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

تفرست من إجابتك أنك كل الإماء ، والله أعلم  - ابتسامة -

----------


## منال بنت سامي عيسى

> تفرست من إجابتك أنك كل الإماء ، والله أعلم  - ابتسامة -


أرجُو ذلكَ لِي ولكُم جعلَنا اللهُ مِن إمائِهِ الصّالحاتٍ... آمين.
لكن كنتُ أجيبُ على أنّي في اختبارٍ وانتظرتُ تصحيحَكِ (ابتسامة).

ما خطرَ لِي يومًا أن أفكّرَ بهذهِ الصّورة، وإن كُينتُ أحبُّ اسمِي وأسارعُ بالتّسجيلِ بهِ أو بشبيههِ في أيّ مكانٍ أردتُ؛
إلّا أنّني ما شعرتُ بحلاوتِهِ في قلبِي كما اليوم. جزاكِ اللهُ عنّي خيرًا وباركَكِ ونفعَ بكِ()

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

أحبك في الله يا أمة الله

----------


## أم خالد العازمي

بحث جميل لكن أظن أن الفرق القعود للمدة الطويلة والجلوس القصيرة 
كما في قصة ابنة سعيد بن المسيب رحمه الله وزوجها 
لما قال :
 أردت أن أخرج أمسكت بإزاري، وقالت: إلى أين؟ قلت: أذهب إلى سعيد أتعلم منه، قالت: اجلس أعلمك علم سعيد .

----------


## منال بنت سامي عيسى

> بحث جميل لكن أظن أن الفرق القعود للمدة الطويلة والجلوس القصيرة 
> كما في قصة ابنة سعيد بن المسيب رحمه الله وزوجها 
> لما قال :
>  أردت أن أخرج أمسكت بإزاري، وقالت: إلى أين؟ قلت: أذهب إلى سعيد أتعلم منه، قالت: اجلس أعلمك علم سعيد .


وهُوَ كذلكَ أختِي الغالية، لو عُدتِ إلَى ما قالَهُ الكاتِبُ لوجَدتِهِ مُطابقًا لكلامِكِ باركَكِ الإلهُ وحيّاكِ()




> أحبك في الله يا أمة الله


جعلتِنِي ابتسِمُ ابتسامةً واسعةً!
جزاكِ اللهُ كلّ خيرٍ، وأحبّكِ الّذي أحبتتنِي فيهِ ورفعَ قدرَكِ اللهُمّ آمين.
وأنا كذلكَ أُحبّكُم فيهِ()

----------

